# training?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

since im new to learning training techniques even though i dont have a dog yet, and ive heard that your not supposed to leash up ur god all the time, like when hes outside because then whenever u take the leash off hell just wana run, but instead your supposed to train him to stay in your yard and not leave? is anythign like this true?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

no, get some good basic books on training read them and then ask questions on the board and you will get help


----------

